# Positive Customer Service experience from Going Gear!



## Woods Walker (Dec 3, 2016)

I had a few issues with an order. I emailed Going Gear and within minutes Alex responded and provided great customer service. I will most definitely buy from Going Gear again!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 3, 2016)

I have also had a positive experience with Going Gear, when dealing with an issue . ....... Shouldn't this thread be in the Cheers section? :thinking: 

~ Chance


----------



## Lou Minescence (Dec 3, 2016)

4 out of 5 stars here. [emoji294]️[emoji294]️[emoji294]️[emoji294]️


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 3, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I have also had a positive experience with Going Gear, when dealing with an issue . ....... Shouldn't this thread be in the Cheers section? :thinking:
> 
> ~ Chance


 Maybe and the mods can move it if they wish. It is all cool with me.


----------



## nbp (Dec 3, 2016)

As you wish!


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 4, 2016)

nbp said:


> As you wish!



Thanks! Sorry for the misplacement of the thread.


----------



## nbp (Dec 4, 2016)

No worries. It wasn't really wrong there necessarily but this is a good home for it.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 6, 2016)

Agreed, Goinggear is an excellent dealer with top notch customer service.


----------



## Skeeterg (Dec 6, 2016)

Goingear is my favorite flashlight store.


----------



## kssmith (Dec 6, 2016)

I love Going Gear, my wife; well she doesn't share the sentiment. 🤔not sure what her problem is?!


----------



## Lightmanjake (Aug 18, 2021)

Going Gear always have what I want.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Sep 17, 2021)

A wonderful and nice personal touch!


----------



## richbuff (Sep 17, 2021)

I got the Niwalker MM15, Eagletac SX25L3 kit, and Olight S2 Baton from GoingGear around seven years ago. The friendly folks at GG are always so friendly. I was on the phone with them a few days ago, to ask about the newest pop can flooder. They hope to have it in soon. I do miss Marshall. The dockhouse in Heaven is much brighter than it was.


----------

